# 1974 Gremlin WIP



## BTTFDMC1984 (Jan 23, 2012)

just starting on this Motormax Fresh Cherries 1974 AMC Gremlin 1:24th scale die cast model.










it came in the primer gray and i haven't done any thing with it and looking at a an messed up Revelle 2001 monte carlo stock car i wanted to do some thing different. the back wheels are the front's to get an idea of what i want it to look like. might keep the fronts the same as a "sleeper looking drag racer.

the tricky part will be cutting up the front to get the engine to fit were the old engine would have been since Motor max was to lazy to mold a full engine.










i will be also pulling parts from the rest of the stock car as well










if i don't do the low to the ground might make it a gasser if too much of the front is removed to let the wheels turn with the stock parts.


----------



## Vegar (Nov 25, 2011)

Great project, i like where you`re going with it:thumbsup:


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Interesting! Looking forward to seeing where you go with this.


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

I actually saw a big block Chevy powered Pro Street Gremlin face off against an equally outrageous (and FAST!) Pro Street Chevette at the Maple Grove (PA) Super Chevy Show this past summer. Both cars ran in the low 9's. Just think for a second how strange those cars sound: Pro Street GREMLIN??? Pro Street CHEVETTE??? :freak:


----------



## BTTFDMC1984 (Jan 23, 2012)

i'll have photos posted later but the stock car has been striped and just test fitting parts i don't know how much of the org Gremlin base will be left when done lol.

also i might also be losing the opening doors due to the hooks that hold them in.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Back in the '80's, a friend of mine had a Gremlin with a blown 426 Hemi. It was featured in one of the car mags at the time, but I don't remember which one. It wasn't the cover car, but it had a single page, if I remember right. This should be fun to see.


----------



## BTTFDMC1984 (Jan 23, 2012)

i hope it's fun to build(yeah right lol) right now im playing around in a photo edit program before i make 1 cut on any part don't have an extra car to fall back on if i mess up. if i do i'll try squeezing in the rear and motor in my ex-police caprice lol


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

*Give you any ideas?*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=fvwp&NR=1&v=pBD0YpdRf4Y


----------



## BTTFDMC1984 (Jan 23, 2012)

1970AMX said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=fvwp&NR=1&v=pBD0YpdRf4Y


yes it does lol i would have thought you being a fan of the AMX I'd scream at me and tell me not to cut it up and leave it stock lol


----------



## tolenmar (Dec 5, 2011)

I think you are giving my dad and I dangerous ideas...both of you.


----------

